# Name in Wet Concrete



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

The sidewalk in front of my little sisters house was replaced by the city. During the night she went out there and put her name on it while the concrete was still wet. Next day the Super busted it out and replaced it again, now they want to charge her for the replacement cost. 
Is it fair to charge her for cosmetic damage ?


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

The super may just be a butt head, if it was small I dont see the harm. Now if she covered the entire slab with her name I could see this.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ya I would have to say that that is pretty much vandalism. I am suprised they didn't have someone stay to babysit it though.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

skyhook said:


> The sidewalk in front of my little sisters house was replaced by the city. During the night she went out there and put her name on it while the concrete was still wet. Next day the Super busted it out and replaced it again, now they want to charge her for the replacement cost.
> Is it fair to charge her for cosmetic damage ?


 
City property I guess technically they can lien her property. To me it seems trivial but from their viewpoint its no different than carving your name in a concrete highway divider, retaining wall, or bridge abutment, They consider it a form of permanent graffiti and property damage.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

It may have been ripped out since the contractor may not have been paid for it by the contracting agenacy (finish specifications).

The only choice is to rip it out and charge for the labor.

Otherwise, the contractor would not get paid, no matter how young the delinquent was.

Who taught the kid it was O.K. to put initials in any concrete she wanted to because it was cute?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Why wouldn't it be fair to charge her?


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

It is a great American tradition for little sisters to write their names in concrete!


After all they can not "write" their name in the snow :laughing:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

daArch said:


> It is a great American tradition for little sisters to write their names in concrete!
> 
> 
> After all they can not "write" their name in the snow :laughing:


hmmmm.. snow.. .. maybe she made angel wings in the concrete


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

"King Luis" and 2 of his douche bag friends left there mark on MIL's new sidewalk....if I knew who "King Luis" was, he'd also be footing the bill.


----------



## localtradesman (Oct 27, 2007)

How can they prove who do it??? Name...yea....maybe she has a neighbor that doesn't like her??? Whatever!!


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I guess they figured she signed for it, so now she owns it. How old is your little sister?


----------



## The plumber (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm guessing they did not have anything to do that day. Find something productive or go home. Oh look some girl wrote her name in it let's tear it out istead of filling the name in. I would be upset too, but to tear it out and charge someone for it is a little much


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

We have all had that happen to us or have done it to someone else’s. Does not make it right…I stuccoed a garage with the wall facing an alley. It is a smooth finish. If I had caught the kids that tagged it while we were working on the other side I think I would have had a load of sand that may have needed to be move a foot or two...pay back can be a bugger. I tagged my share of concrete pads as a yut….:w00t:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I wrote my name in my own sidewalk....but it's only mine until I sell the house :thumbup:


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

I wonder if they would have torn it out if a dog walked on it?


----------



## NorthstarNC (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, I'd like to see them prove it was in fact her. Definitely a bullcrap move on the city's part. That's what kids do. If it was the neighbors new driveway, that would be a different story. This is all provided the name was the typical 12" long, and not over the entire sidewalk.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Michaeljp86 said:


> The super may just be a butt head, if it was small I dont see the harm. Now if she covered the entire slab with her name I could see this.


I only saw the pictures, it wasn't that small, under her name, she wrote my name.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

It was vandalism.
Obviously someone in the neighborhood wanted to get her in trouble, and put her name there...

The contractor who tore it out was probably trying to get his bottom line closer to showing a profit and will bill city for damage repair at scale.

I once guarded a fresh pour 'til 10pm... They got it after I left!
r


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Personally, I think it's a social obligation to at least date concrete - a penny is the most common way. Even discrete initials are acceptable, and since all humans strive for immortality, this is one way of seeking it.

Now, there is a fine line that needs be defined. If some vandal jumps in and makes that snow angel or runs a 4-wheeler through it, well then yes, replace and charge them. But a small name or initials are cool, IMO.

And I love the comment about dog foot prints. Can't tell you how many times I've seen that and chuckle. C'mon, it's only cement - it ain't an artistic masterpiece like the Mona Lisa that someone has spray painted "F*UCK ART" on. 

Wet cement is a blank canvas. Just make your statement tasteful. 

Now tell me, am I the ONLY one who initials and dates every pad I pour ???


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

daArch said:


> Personally, I think it's a social obligation to at least date concrete - a penny is the most common way.


I did that too...even went to the back to get a "current" year penny - it popped out 2 years later  ....now it's sitting on the porch we had re-built last year.


----------

